# Strange Symptom - guppy



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

What do you think is happening to my guppies. It seems that this symptom only appears on some of the females. It has not happened on any males. The “infected” ones are getting thin and (don’t know if this is because their slim shape) their grills protrude out of the body. Sometimes I can see the grills are blood-red as if they are bleeding (a little). On the body, there are also something like blood marks but I am quite sure this is not due to attack of other fish. Sometimes their scales also protrude even if their body is thin.

For information, these guppies were given by a friend of mine. Basically they are all one family IMO. I was thinking this might be the reason – poor immune system or poor health due to interbreed. 

What’s your view then?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Most likely poor breeding. That's my view on it.


----------



## FishGuy1564 (Oct 18, 2005)

The same thing has happened to me before, but it was just one female I got. Her body made me nervous. And her gills were glowing red. This was when the males were attacking her though and you said yours were not. They might have been damaged while growing inside of their mother, but the males would be damaged also. It is a confusing situation, but that is no reason to give up  ! Maybe if you tried keepin them in a separate tank and fed them well, they will be fine afterwards. Mine ended up dying later, so I will try to help you prevent that result from happening! I hope your fish will be fine and healthy really soon.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is your water ok? Something like ammonia poisoning will affect the biggest fish first and in guppies, thats the females.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank you for all replies. First, I would like to apologise as this is a duplicated post. In fact, there are three ... I don't know why. Sorry  

In reply to emc, the answer is no. My water statistics are all fine - 0, 0, and 30 ppm nitrAte.

Thank you very much for FishGuy's kind intention. The 2 females in the hospital tank died. Others in the main tank look very healthy. The biggest female is heavily prengant  ... fingers cross this is NOT fish TB as someone said this is one of the possibilities  

I hope you are right, Tessa, because this will mean no worries to me :king:


----------

